# JL AUDIO W7 vs DIAMOND AUDIO TDX



## blackgxe99 (Feb 29, 2004)

I've searched around the net for reviews about the Diamond Audio TDX series subwoofers. It's very hard to find any posts about these subs. In this section there was a lil talk about them...but i forgot where the post is.

Around the net it seems like people who have/has JL Audio Subs rate it over Diamond Audios anyday. But they dont mention hearing the DA subs before. Couple people said like JL's, but nothing compared to DAs when they heard it. Here's a forum i checked out....

http://forum.ecoustics.com/bbs/messages/4/4892.html

Of course PRICE is a noticable difference in both brands. To me they're both same taste, different smell. I'd go with DAs since i already have fronts & rears of it...but i'd have to go with the m6 series since i'm a broke ass...someday...

Any opinions?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The W7 gets way more hype and praise than it should IMO

I would take the DA, because of price, usable frequency range, flexibility with boxes, and ease of finding an amp.


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

Granted I have a JL 10w7, I would have to hear the diamond audio before I could say which one I thought sounds better. What I can say is I'm more than satisfied with the sub I have now and for personal pleasure, I wouldnt want anything more. Competition is another story....


----------

